# New Lathe Purchase



## jclouden (Sep 15, 2015)

This is my 1st post so bear with me please.  I am looking at buying a lathe for general home use and would appreciate any and all comments regarding this purchase.  I am retired and play around in my shop as much as possible.  I currently have a fairly complete woodworking shop and a separate welding shop and would like to do some machine work as well.  I worked as a machinist apprentice many years ago (1968-1969) so I have at least a general (out-dated) knowledge of machining operations.  I have been researching a lathe purchase for a few months and have an interest in a Precision Matthews PM1022V or PM1030V.

I will be using the lathe for general work, light repair work, hobby (model engines) work, etc.  I have room in my current woodworking shop (1K sq. ft.) to set up a machining area.  The shop is in an easily accessible heated/air conditioned area.

I am interested in any replies regarding working with PM over the last 12 months or so as well as any comments on the PM1022V/PM1030V lathes.  Shipping is not an issue as I am only about 4 hr. from PM and have a truck for pick up.

Thanks for your interest and if I can answer any questions please ask.

Jon


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 15, 2015)

Welcome aboard Jon!  You came to the right place!  PM is a good company to work with, Matt will take care of you.  I have no experience with the products, but there are many members here that have and the feedback has been all positive.

Looking forward to seeing some pictures of your shop.


----------



## brino (Sep 15, 2015)

jclouden said:


> I have room in my current woodworking shop (1K sq. ft.) to set up a machining area. The shop is in an easily accessible heated/air conditioned area.



......your first post and I'm already jealous! 

Welcome to the site!
-brino


----------



## jclouden (Sep 15, 2015)

Thanks Jim.  I'm trying to post a few pictures of my woodworking and welding shops.  I hope they make it.

Jon


----------



## chips&more (Sep 15, 2015)

jclouden said:


> Thanks Jim.  I'm trying to post a few pictures of my woodworking and welding shops.  I hope they make it.
> 
> Jon


Were these pictures edited? Are you kidding me! It looks way too organized! Now I need to keep the wife away from the computer so she doesn’t see how my shop should look (and never will!)…Welcome, Dave.


----------



## brino (Sep 15, 2015)

Very nice set up.
Add a lathe and maybe mill and there would be little you could not do.
-brino


----------



## JimDawson (Sep 15, 2015)

Wow, nice setup!    Do you ever work in there? Not a spec of dust anywhere, much too neat.


----------



## JPower6210 (Sep 16, 2015)

Hi- nice shop-  I will keep this short as I obviously need to go clean up my shop    I was looking at the 10-22 as well-  I liked the specs, etc.  I was replacing an old Shoptask 3n1 machine that I was growing to dislike a lot.   I ended up with a PM 1236, delivered about a month ago, that I have been super happy with so far.  Working with Matt and Nicole was a pleasure, and Matt always answered my questions promptly.  The wait for the machine was hard, but PM made it clear that there would be a wait.  The machine has had no problems at all and I would not hesitate to buy from Matt again.  

JP


----------



## brav65 (Sep 16, 2015)

OK my first question is where is the rest of the stuff that should be stacked in every corner of your shop?  I am hoping you have another room filled with all the abandoned projects, scraps that you know you will need the extra 19 things you have left from another project because you saved soooo much money buying 20 instead of one... The parts from the broken vacuum that you know you will need someday when the hardware store is closed..... Nice shop and welcome to the forum. +1 on working with Matt and Nicole.


----------



## hman (Sep 16, 2015)

It's guys like you that give the rest of us a good name.  Great shop!  

As for the original question, my only suggestion would be to buy as large a tool as you can afford (keeping in mind the fact that the accessories, cutters, etc. will probably cost about as much as the original tool).


----------



## jclouden (Sep 17, 2015)

Most of life I had 6 in. of sawdust in my shops and spent as much time looking for my tools as working.  About the time I turned 50 I started to keep things cleaned up a little.   When we built a place to retire to in the mountains I designed  my shop with built-in dust collection, plenty of storage, easy access and good lighting.  Now I try to keep it fairly clean.

Back to the lathe, I have ordered the PM1030V with the QCTP from Matt at Precision Matthews.  It is expected to be be available for pickup in 3 - 4 weeks.

Thanks for all your comments,
Jon


Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## george wilson (Sep 21, 2015)

How loud is your dust collector? I have a 2 H.P. Oneida Dust Gorilla(I refused to use the Dust Gorilla decal!!!). It is so loud I can't hear myself think !!! They had advertised 75 db.,which I think it greatly EXCEEDS!!!!!My motor clears the ceiling by only a few inches,like your's does,so I thought I'd ask,although your unit seems to be a Penn State.

I wish I had the energy(and less back trouble) to keep my shop that clean! I just plain have too much stuff,even with 450' of shelving+ cabinets.


----------



## jclouden (Sep 21, 2015)

George,
The dust collector is a Penn State with a 2.5 hp motor and is also rated at 75 db.  It is pretty loud but not too bad when run by itself or with a smaller tool.  My table saw, jointer and planer all run 3 hp motors and I usually wear ear protection when running these with the collector.
Jon


----------



## The Liberal Arts Garage (Sep 21, 2015)

Not fair!  You've planned ahead,  most of us buy tools, stock, benches, brooms, etc.
when opportunity trips us. Don't worry about old skills, most of us just ask some-
one else among our more skilled members (who often compete among themselves
to give the cleverest answer to your problem. ........BLJHB.


----------



## kvt (Sep 21, 2015)

Ok,   just looked at this.  +1 on where is everything else,  I just have a shared 1 care garage and I cannot keep it clean, and you have a lot more heated and cooled space and it is to neat and tidy to even be used.   one question,   What do you do about all the welding fumes, and stuff.   I did not see an exhaust fan.   Welcome,   People here will help you out.   I know nothing about the PMs but many keep talking about them.   Again welcome and have fun,  if you are waiting on a new one to arrive, keep looking around the site, ant you will find that you may have a growing list of want to projects before it arrives.


----------



## Kiwi (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice tidy shop


----------



## kd4gij (Sep 22, 2015)

Nice shop.  As far as a lathe, get the biggest lathe you can. Small parts on a big lathe is easy, Big parts an a small lathe, not so much.


----------



## Anthony G (Sep 24, 2015)

Beautiful shop. I'm jealous too.


----------



## jer (Sep 25, 2015)

"Back to the lathe, I have ordered the PM1030V with the QCTP from Matt at Precision Matthews.  It is expected to be be available for pickup in 3 - 4 weeks.

Thanks for all your comments,
Jon"


Jon, I like your shop too. My 40'x64' shop is cluttered and full of everyone else crap. I am dedicating a 16'x20' room to metal working, another 16'x20' room to reloading, Ham radio equipment and an office. the rest is/will be cold storage and wood working.

My PM1030V will hit American soil next week, or so I'm told. If so that will make it around 5 weeks. I ordered the base and QCTP too. If it is half the machine it is supposed to be I will be a happy camper. Welcome from another newbie.

I just noticed this is my first post.

Jerry


----------



## NoobCanuk (Oct 1, 2015)

Wow, it sounds like several of us ordered the exact same lathe.  I ordered mine back around the end of March or early April though.  But in defense of Matt I was warned they had just received a shipment that was sold out so I'd be waiting for several months before a new shipment arrived.  But I did order the 1030v as well with QCTP and a couple other minor extras.  So it is good to hear the shipment has arrived and Matt will be inspecting the machines for shipping real soon.  I'm sure there be be more than just a couple questions once my machine arrives up here and I get to start running it.  But good luck on your new lathe Jon, and add me to the list of people jealous of your spotless shop.  My garage is full of stuff from our farm and my kids old toys. Lol.


----------



## dlane (Oct 2, 2015)

OT, ied be careful of the cardboard around the chopsaw , my chopsaw has started fires on less flammable material several minutes after use. 
Hate to here of such a nice shop up in smoke


----------



## jclouden (Oct 2, 2015)

dlane said:


> OT, ied be careful of the cardboard around the chopsaw , my chopsaw has started fires on less flammable material several minutes after use.
> Hate to here of such a nice shop up in smoke


Cardboard????



jclouden said:


> Thanks Jim.  I'm trying to post a few pictures of my woodworking and welding shops.  I hope they make it.
> 
> Jon




Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## dlane (Oct 2, 2015)

OT ,Looks like cardboard around your metal chopsaw as a spark shield , I would suggest sheet metal shield funneled into a water bucket in a wood structure building. In fact I wouldn't have any
cardboard /wood in welding /grinding areas , it's to easy to ignite or smolder for awhile then ignite "don't ask me how I know this"


----------



## jclouden (Oct 2, 2015)

dlane said:


> OT ,Looks like cardboard around your metal chopsaw as a spark shield , I would suggest sheet metal shield funneled into a water bucket in a wood structure building. In fact I wouldn't have any
> cardboard /wood in welding /grinding areas , it's to easy to ignite or smolder for awhile then ignite "don't ask me how I know this"



I thought you were referring to the woodshop.  You're right about the metal chopsaw.  I keep meaning to weld up a metal shield but have not got around to it yet. 

Jon


----------



## dlane (Oct 3, 2015)

Good Jon, just don't let it bite you in the butt, loosing a shop to fire is no fun


----------



## mekanix48 (Oct 3, 2015)

jclouden said:


> Thanks Jim.  I'm trying to post a few pictures of my woodworking and welding shops.  I hope they make it.
> 
> Jon



Wow! that isn't a workshop... it's a retail store... plus you can see the floor ... Sooooo clean. I'm jealous... we over here across the pond haven't got the luxury of 'large spaces' available to us, if we have a 'double garage' (approx' 20' x 16') that's luxury indeed.


----------



## mekanix48 (Oct 3, 2015)

jer said:


> "Back to the lathe, I have ordered the PM1030V with the QCTP from Matt at Precision Matthews.  It is expected to be be available for pickup in 3 - 4 weeks.
> 
> Thanks for all your comments,
> Jon"
> ...




Hi
I have the UK version of the PM1022v (google Warco WM250V-F) virtually the same apart from colour & distance between centres... couldn't have picked a better machine for what you want to do, I enjoy mine, has done me well for the past 3 years... well chosen... enjoy.
George


----------



## 'Topcraft (Oct 3, 2015)

Awesome shops, I am just starting to rearrange my workspace and clear out the "junk". What you did there is inspiring. I would be too embarrassed to post a pic of mine in it's present condition, but I'm working on it.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

